# Youtube Channel Camera Setup



## amithrv (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello Amazing People,


I have started a Youtube channel for Fitness and Food Videos. I have been shooting with my RedMi Note 3 which is above average and satisfies my needs. I wanna do it more professionally now. I need a camera which can record atleast 1hr of footage. The DSLR's can hardly cross 30 Minutes.  I have looked at a range of Camcorders as well they miss detailing to a great extent. I can spend upto 40K for this setup. Any camera with Mic In is preferable. 

The camera now in my mind is DMC-FZ300 Panasonic Lumix. This looks good on paper.

Also suggest me a good Mic. 

Youtube Channel Link

Kind Regards.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 19, 2016)

Panasonic lumix m4/3 cams are very popular for recording great videos...check them...GH7, GH5 GH3 ...I can tell definite something tomorrow


----------



## amithrv (Aug 19, 2016)

sujoyp said:


> Panasonic lumix m4/3 cams are very popular for recording great videos...check them...GH7, GH5 GH3 ...I can tell definite something tomorrow




Hey my budget is around 40K only.. I am not able to find Any model named Lumix M4/3


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 19, 2016)

After checking YouTube link you can create seperate channel for fitness and food.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2016)

suggest you to search about GoPro cameras. 

they have great picture quality, and can record longer duration videos, support large capacity storage. 
you'll need an add-on microphone.


----------



## amithrv (Aug 19, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> suggest you to search about GoPro cameras.
> 
> they have great picture quality, and can record longer duration videos, support large capacity storage.
> you'll need an add-on microphone.



But the problem with Gopros is that the view it gives.
I will get Gopro later. But looking at a proper full fledge camera now.



amit.tiger12 said:


> After checking YouTube link you can create seperate channel for fitness and food.



This is my channel why would i create another channel.


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2016)

You have good enough budget to go for DSLR/MILC. If you find that they are complex for your purpose, you can go for 1" compacts from Canon, Sony. I don't think you would need that high zoom FZ300. Yeah, it's feature filled, but personally I find FZ300 is too expensive for a pinhead sensor camera.


----------



## amithrv (Aug 20, 2016)

nac said:


> You have good enough budget to go for DSLR/MILC. If you find that they are complex for your purpose, you can go for 1" compacts from Canon, Sony. I don't think you would need that high zoom FZ300. Yeah, it's feature filled, but personally I find FZ300 is too expensive for a pinhead sensor camera.





Thanks mate. The reason behind considering that camera was to be Future ready. I know it tad expensive.  
DSLR's have this 30 mins CAP. sometimes videos can exceed that limit. I will look into your suggestions as well


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 20, 2016)

you should also consider Sony ILCE-6000L  or A6000


----------



## nac (Aug 20, 2016)

amithrv said:


> Thanks mate. The reason behind considering that camera was to be Future ready. I know it tad expensive.
> DSLR's have this 30 mins CAP. sometimes videos can exceed that limit. I will look into your suggestions as well


Not many people keep shooting for long time in one shot (professional or casual). Obviously, you will be taking many attempts/takes to shoot a few min (1-3 min) video.


amithrv said:


> Canon VIXIA HF R700 is a good buy for youtube  videos ? I am looking for a camera which can shoot at least 1 hour of  footage without heating.


I don't know about this particular model. Most of the affordable camcorders have the same small sensor probably even smaller.

Can we say Camcorder is also a dying breed along with compact cameras?


----------



## raja manuel (Aug 20, 2016)

I believe it is the Canon 70D that rules the YouTube world, which is why Canon introduced powerzoom and even an external microphone for the 80D.


----------



## James Howard (Sep 6, 2016)

they have awesome picture quality, and can record longer term recordings, bolster huge limit stockpiling. you'll require an extra mouthpiece.


----------

